# Coming to look; any members in Cascais?



## ready2go (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd like to get in touch with an expat in Cascais, which is a location my wife and I are interesting in exploring for retirement. We've not yet been to PT, but we have been expats before (in Denmark and Holland), so we have had some experience with preparation and the commitment required for the big move. Our intention is to make a visit (fly to Lisbon) to learn more and see how it feels. Already learning some things simply by reading others' posts.


----------

